# Emilia-Romagna & Tuscany area - Need Advice from Venice to Bologna to Florence



## golf4hrs (Oct 25, 2013)

I am looking for personal recommendations on hotels or B&B's in the cities or even countryside.  Jacuzzis or pools would be a plus.  I would like to minimize packing/unpacking bags.  I am avoiding car rentals this trip to see more and feel relaxed.  I drive way too many miles in southern California.  We plan to fly on United Airlines into Venice (2-3 nts), take the train to Bologna (2 nts) and another train to Florence (5-6 nts).  Fly out of Florence.  Hopefully, save the best for last.

This will be our second trip to Italy with my wife and 19 year old college son during late May 2014.  First trip was to Rome.  One or preferably two bedrooms is desired around $250-300 Euro/nt.  BTW, the Euro just reached its 2 year high today vs. US dollar.  Might have to boost my budget.

We would use Florence (Firenza) as our base and take trains to southern Tuscany or elsewhere.  We are foodies, enjoy Italian wines, medieval architecture, local culture/music and will indulge in a cooking class.  Will visit the Ferrari factory/museum outside of Modena.  

As a member of Interval, I could exchange into a property if avail.  Probably only stay 5-6 nights instead of 7 (due to time constraints).  II has only two properties in Florence and very little reviews plus limited exchange/getaway activity.  Residence La Contessina (LCN) and Residence II Giglio (ILG).  Renting a 2 bedroom directly from Le Ville del Lido (VLD) is one possiblity for Venice.  Any comments about these properties?

I have Marriott Reward points.  Unfortunately, points are useless at the AC Hotels by Marriott and Boscolo Venezia, since they limit free award rooms to 2 persons max and we have 3.  I wish upgrades to larger rooms were guaranteed.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------

